# Help please>>water diarrhea



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Did she drink sea water at the beach? That can dehydrate them, make them have diarrhea and/or throw up pretty easily.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it's just the seawater affecting her bowels. Sam would get explosive diarrhea every time he went swimming too. She might be dehydrated so I'd let her continue to drink water.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She fetches the ball all the time we are at the beach and she does probably take in alot of sea water, I hope thats all it is.... Im worried. 
Thanks for your responses..
Shes sleeping now....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Our last guide dog always had diarrhea at the dog park which is on the river delta (salt).

However, cosmo did catch cryptospirosis from the water, a nasty nasty bacteria, so I'd get her to the vet if the diarrhea continues.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think you need to worry. She's probably exhausted from playing hard today. If the watery bowels are still here tomorrow, then give your vet a call, but I'm guessing she'll be fine.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all..she has not gone since I last posted..I was so scared, Id never seen anythning like that..thank you all so much for your responses <3


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

One of my sisters goldens had that happen after a day swimming in the ocean. I would also let her drink so that she doesn't get dehydrated. If it continues through tomorrow I would call the vet. She may have picked up some bacteria in the water that is causing it. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Amy I hope Holly is ok. Let us know how she is.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This can happen if a dog drinks seawater while playing in it. They get too much salt in the system and it can lead to pretty nasty vomiting and diarrhea. As long as she gets consistent access to clean, fresh water and regular stops to go outside, she should be fine.

I know some folks have used Immodium to calm the symptoms.

Make sure she gets to go out every 1/2 hour or so, even after the main diarrhea is over. She needs to keep drinking lots of water, so she'll need to pee regularly for the next 24 hours to rebalance the salt in her system.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Ditto on the sea salt water. I've seen it coming out of both ends when mine had too much fun at the beach. Clears up quickly usually. Poor thing.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone! She is feeling all better,,,not more water coming out the wrong ..ummm place  Thank goodness!!
Can I feed her dinner or should I wait till tomorrow? She is acting fine and hasnt gone in a while.
I feel bad feeding MIsty and not poor Holly


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I would give her rice....and maybe feed half her food.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby has the watery diarrhea after swimming in chlorinated pools and lakes, not salt water--no fun for sure. I assumed it was because he swallows so much water retrieving balls we toss into the water. We wait it out with the chlorinated water, but with the lake water our vet started prescribing a few days of antibiotic for anything bacterial he might have picked up--and that worked the best for him. 

I'm glad Misty is recovering.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom had this a couple of years ago after splashing around in the sea, he had drunk sea water too, and it spewed out of him like a fountain, poor lad hadn't got a clue what was going on. Pretty certain it's just the sea water


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Holly's totally OK now, right? Just wanted to check in.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Tuppy! Holly is fine now! She had one more incident of this after going to the beach so I dont throw the ball into the water anymore...she must drink the ocean water as she gets the tennis ball. 
I have to tell you I have NEVER seen anything like that in my life!! It was pure water coming out of her!
Shes fine now though! Thanks for checking on her!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent!


----------

